# Sex Therapist/Marriage Counselor



## Conceal.Dont.Feel (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi,
Haven't posted in many months. Took some advice on here. Trying to make things work. Still having issues.
I think it's time I need to talk to a professional.

How do I find a Sex Therapist or Marriage Counselor? I tried looking through my insurance coverage. They say I am not covered for either.
Do I go see a psychiatrist? How do I go about this? Or, how much would it cost out of pocket?

Thanks.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Is it in US? you do what you do with another professionals; ask around, google, check the ratings. Each of them has their own website, and that can give you a lot of information about that backround, ideas, etc. 

Many IC counselors have sliding scales for people of lower income. Not sure about MC, they are pricier - I just paid $225 for 90 minutes.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Conceal.Dont.Feel said:


> Hi,
> Haven't posted in many months. Took some advice on here. Trying to make things work. Still having issues.
> I think it's time I need to talk to a professional.
> 
> ...


First most US health insurance is really pre-paid medical coverage for certain kinds of things. Sex Therapy and MC is often not covered. Even though expensive, it is still cheaper than spending money on two divorce attorneys.

As to finding sex therapists maybe the following links will help:

AASECT:: American Association of Sexuality Educators, Counselors and Therapists |

Untitled Document


----------



## Conceal.Dont.Feel (Apr 20, 2015)

Thank you.
Your answers are consistent with what I found out through internet. Neither MC nor ST is covered by insurance. Have to pay OoP. Average is $100 per hour session with 12 sessions typical. I know that's cheaper than divorce. But, not affordable to me. I will rely on the expert opinions on these forums to determine my fate (ha ha).


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

You can look up the various exercises that most AASECT therapists would employ. They generally start with non-sexual exercises that get both partners comfortable with their own and their partner's bodies and then move through foreplay to having sex. The idea being that each learns what their spouse enjoys and does not enjoy along the way.

The biggest thing the counselor brings is accountability. You are paying money and there is someone else in the room so the spouses tend to be on better behavior than when alone.

But the key to making progress is to do the exercises. So if you have a partner who is willing to go through the exercises with you, you can both get a lot out of the process even if you don't pay for the counselor. If your spouse is not willing to do the exercises but simply goes to sessions with the counselor in an attempt to show they are trying to improve without any intention of changing their behavior then you would be wasting your money to go to a therapist no matter how skilled the therapist.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

I would strongly suggest you set asside maybe just $500 for a few session. Yes you can do sensate focus, massage and other exercises, but a ST bring more to the table than that.

One of the most valuable things our ST did for helping my marriage was force my wife to confront reality and not avoid what she wanted to avoid. Another thing that the ST did was push us both to visualize what a "good marriage" was and to realize that what might be ideal when we were 30 was not going to be ideal when we were 80. Part of what helped was to learn that marriage needs to continuously be updated as to the compromises each partner makes. That means that the current ST sessions are just part of a continuous process of change through out the marriage, which takes some of the drama out of what nearly tore your marriage apart.

Good luck.


----------



## Angel82 (Sep 7, 2015)

I am in Canada so if anyone knows any resources that would be great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Go to the Psychology Today website. There is a section that you can look up therapists in your area. You can then look at their specialties and insurance companies they work with (or look for someone who will do a sliding scale).

This covers US and Canada.

https://therapists.psychologytoday.com/rms/


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Angel82 said:


> *I am in Canada* so if anyone knows any resources that would be great.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Dr. Sue Johnson is one of the founders of emotionally focused therapy, which has a high success rate. She and her group are based in Canada. You might see if there are either any events or trained therapists in your part of Canada.

Home


----------



## Angel82 (Sep 7, 2015)

Young at Heart said:


> Dr. Sue Johnson is one of the founders of emotionally focused therapy, which has a high success rate. She and her group are based in Canada. You might see if there are either any events or trained therapists in your part of Canada.
> 
> Home


I am familar with her as i use to watch her late night show in the mids90s during my teenage years
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Angel82 said:


> I am familar with her as i use to watch her late night show in the mids90s during my teenage years
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I provided you with a link. Contact them. Good luck. Take Action!


----------



## Angel82 (Sep 7, 2015)

Young at Heart said:


> I provided you with a link. Contact them. Good luck. Take Action!


Thank you


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Angel- That woman is different than Sue Johanson (who is awesome and I also grew up watching every weekend) Talk Sex with Sue Johanson

I was able to find sex therapists in my area with just google but I don't think anything covers them for cost.


----------

